# Changer le propriétaire d'un iPod



## Adrienhb (2 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je m'apprête à acheter un iPod d'occasion. Que dois-je faire ou que doit faire le vendeur pour qu'il ne soit plus lié à un autre compte iTunes et  que je puisse le lier au mien ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (2 Octobre 2019)

Si c'est un iPod Touch, il faut lui demander de supprimer son compte iCloud et surtout la localisation. Si c'est un iPod ancienne génération, il suffit de le brancher sur le Mac et le restaurer.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Octobre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Si c'est un iPod Touch, il faut lui demander de supprimer son compte iCloud et surtout la localisation. Si c'est un iPod ancienne génération, il suffit de le brancher sur le Mac et le restaurer.



Merci.
Est-il possible de vérifier cela juste avec l'iPod touch sans connexion ?


----------



## Gwen (2 Octobre 2019)

Vérifier sans connexion, oui, parfaitement, mais si la localisation est activée, il faudrait absolument une connexion pour la supprimer.

Plus d'infos ici  :
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH2702?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Octobre 2019)

Grand merci pour les infos. Plus qu'à mettre en pratique ce soir.


----------

